# 1x Data on ICS4BIONIC with .901 Radio (updated 1/27)



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

All Credit Goes to DHacker29 for ICS4BIONIC. The posted download below of ICS is only updated for the 901 radio.

Not sure if anyone else has pointed this out. I have yet to find it from searching, but figured it out.
For those wanting to get 1x data working on ICS4BIONIC with the 901 radio. Replace only the following files on ICS4BIONIC with 901 files from system/lib:

lib-mot-lte-ril.so
libmoto_nwif.ril.so
libmoto_qmi.ril.so
libmoto_ril.so

Leave all other ril files alone and you should be able to connect data using the typical methods from *#*#4636#*#* on your phone.
I usually toggle GSM/CMDA (auto), sit for a minute or two, the switch to CDMA only. It usually connects to 1x data in about 30 seconds. Sometimes I need to cycle this multiple times.

***The last few updates seems to be breaking the symlink from system/xbin/su to /system/bin/su***
***Manually Downloading the Superuser.apk zip file and flashing in safestrap fixes this symlink.***
You can find and downloaded the latest flashable superuser.apk here: http://androidsu.com/superuser/

Here is DHackers build using his latest ICS commits (as of 1/30) with the required 901 files prebuilt, I uploaded my zip to mediafire.
You can download it here: http://www.mediafire...ejdtfr7bd1lplbi

This will make the radio work from the first flash. No need to replace system files. You only need to do the normal routine to get data working.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Great find sir! Rocking 901 w/ics4bionic with data! Welcome back daily driver!


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Only @ rootzwiki 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CantMesWitDis (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm still not getting anything....no 1x here. I've tried toggling everything too. But no worries, we'll find a way through it. Thanks for the .901 mix!

Another question: Is there no GTalk with the ICS ROM?


----------



## bo.benson (Jan 12, 2012)

CantMesWitDis said:


> Yeah I'm still not getting anything....no 1x here. I've tried toggling everything too.


Same thing here, only way I get any service at all is in CDMA only mode. Then I end up with a network type of 1xRTT:6 which is giving me no data what-so-ever even with 4 bars of service. Anyone who does have 1x data service chime in on this and what mode they are running in? I would be running this as my daily if I had at least some sort of data.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

This started happening to me last night. My 1x data went away. I think its the network though as I was running just fine for 2+ weeks with 1x data on .901. Verizon.... boo...


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine disappeared also?


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Fixed it by swapping back to GSM/CDMA (auto), letting it sit for about 2 minutes, then switching to CDMA only. Connected to 1x after about 30 seconds.

Edit: After rebooting it did not work the same way. Seems you may need to toggle between modes a few times.

Edit2: Start from fresh reboot: GSM/CDMA for 30 seconds, EvDo for 30 seconds. CDMA Only. After 30 seconds without connecting, Switched to GSM Only and connected. This is very wierd, but still working.


----------



## bo.benson (Jan 12, 2012)

shanebionic said:


> Fixed it by swapping back to GSM/CDMA (auto), letting it sit for about 2 minutes, then switching to CDMA only. Connected to 1x after about 30 seconds. Edit: After rebooting it did not work the same way. Seems you may need to toggle between modes a few times. Edit2: Start from fresh reboot: GSM/CDMA for 30 seconds, EvDo for 30 seconds. CDMA Only. After 30 seconds without connecting, Switched to GSM Only and connected. This is very wierd, but still working.


Thanks Shane it got mine working also. Sending and receiving data like a champ..well a slow champ







. I don't do much other than look up phone numbers when I'm away from wifi anyway!


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

whats new on the new update?
i'm still on the recent one shanebionic posted i think its the 1.14.12 or 1.18.12
and can i just the the new update onto the current one so i dont have to wipe anything


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

bhp117 said:


> whats new on the new update?
> i'm still on the recent one shanebionic posted i think its the 1.14.12 or 1.18.12
> and can i just the the new update onto the current one so i dont have to wipe anything


I'm not sure if there were any major changes. Looking at the Github changes I don't see anything major. He usually Tweets about anything big. I'm only updating my repo with DHacker's then compiling with the 901 lib files already in place before I compile the rom. He uses the libs from .894 I believe.

Also, DHackers script wipes cache, dalvik, and system for you. I've just flashed this over the last update and it did not cause any problems. I didn't wipe anything, just flashed over top.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

bo.benson said:


> Thanks Shane it got mine working also. Sending and receiving data like a champ..well a slow champ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was surprised that I am able to stream Pandora without it taking too long to buffer. Song quality isn't that terrible either for being on 1x speeds.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Just saw a tweet by droidjunk saying dhacker
was the man for getting 3g on an ics rom. Was that for bionic or razor?anyone know?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Pretty sure it was the RAZR. I saw some screen shots he tweeted earlier.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn so sick of the development on this phone


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

It is indeed the Razr that got 3G running. He's worked out the touchscreen as well, so it may move from pre alpha to Alpha stage soon (my conjecture only of course).

As for Bionic dev, there's not much in it right now. We have 3 extremely stable and well-built ROMs, namely Kin3tx, Eclipse, and Liberty. That's more than some handsets that have been out much longer than the Bionic. Also with as few and minor the bugs are, its difficult to see why a dev would work on them very much. We did have two other experimental ROMs that were derailed by the GNex launch, but that's not surprising, as nearly every recent handset did. Overall, I'm ecstatic at the dev love we've seen so far, especially with one of the first ICS ROMs with working data on a 4G radio (only 1x, but it works. dhacker29/hashcode is da man!!). The Bionic has some great minds behind it and will only get better with time I think. Once the next update drops, we'll likely see a few updates to current ROMs, and once CM9 and ICS-based radios from Moto (or an efficient workaround) drop we'll be in serious business, as I'm pretty sure it will be officially supported. Just my 2c of course


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I have run all three and finally settled on liberty. It hasnot been updated to eve 893.. j am just used to the x I guess.


----------



## CantMesWitDis (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope you're right belatukadro. The current ICS build from dhacker is nice, but that radio issue is keeping it from a solid piece of work....also the camera (I use it as my digital camera). I wouldn't think it would be much different than the Razr. I'm looking forward to the next build....suppose to be this morning, but it looks like the file isn't up yet.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

www.eclipserom.com has the updated version of eclipse that is built off of 901. I was running it before I got 1x to work on ICS. It is a very smooth rom and is built for our updated radios.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to build DHacker's ICS with the 901 libs preinstalled. I'll update the OP once it's done. I saw he tweeted a new build this morning. I need to repo sync then compile it.


----------



## CantMesWitDis (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice!!!! Thanks Shane.


----------



## CantMesWitDis (Jan 4, 2012)

I really think you're on to something Shane....I really believe that the radio files are the reason everyone is getting intermittent data connections.


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you sir! Working perfectly 1x came on very easy by toggling.... couldn't get it to work by manually moving the files for some reason...


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I updated my repo this afternoon with the latest commits from DHacker. I compiled it and uploaded (after making sure it booted and connected data of course.). Updated zip is in the OP.


----------



## joe_blow_xbox (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Shane, exactly what I needed. I'll install this this weekend.


----------



## jack straw (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cool but no 1x can't even make a phone call but it's very awesome to see ICS!


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

jack straw said:


> Very cool but no 1x can't even make a phone call but it's very awesome to see ICS!


Have you updated your phone to 8.9.901, or are you running a different update? This only works for 8.9.901. All other versions of the Bionic need to go to http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10579-romalpha-ics4bionic-01-25-2012/


----------



## jack straw (Dec 27, 2011)

OK yeah I guess I can't read thanks


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Updated the zip to match DHackers build from this weekend. Looks like only some changes to CM settings.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this man! Really excited now that Hashcode AND dhacker will be working on ics we should see some huge leaps n bounds! Those 2 combined should b awesome for us!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

They both are only going to support the 5.6.893 official release, but I'll keep updating this thread with the 5.9.901 radio with their changes.


----------



## kc6wke (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone have problems losing root on the 1-30 build? I installed and lost root. I noticed the 3 lines for the forever root were not all there in the mount_ext3.sh file.

This is what it reads

# 4everRoot hack thanks p3 and crpeck
chmod 6755 /system/bin/su
chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Noticed this after you posted. I'm looking in to it now. DHacker's repo in the device files only shows a mount_ext3.sh with two lines that you posted.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Edited: Found a fix. Updated OP and the fix is posted below.


----------



## kc6wke (Dec 25, 2011)

shanebionic said:


> Noticed this after you posted. I'm looking in to it now. DHacker's repo in the device files only shows a mount_ext3.sh with two lines that you posted.


Thanks,
I've tried unzipping, editing, an rezipping but the system\lib folder has two of the same files with different sizes (libFMRadio.so). I cant seem to get it rezipped with both files.
Have tried winzip, winrar, 7zip. What are you using to do this?


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I am building from DHacker's source so the 901 radio files are zipped when it builds.

I figured out the su issue. Its the symlink. If you go to http://androidsu.com/superuser/ and download the latest flashable version of superuser.apk and flash in safestrap it fixes it.


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

MD5 please. I dl twice and got 2 different md5s.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

kc69 said:


> MD5 please. I dl twice and got 2 different md5s.


I was looking to find the md5 for the latest zip I uploaded, but I do not have it anymore after rebuilding my build environment. Also, I haven't had any new builds due to the changes in DHacker's repo. I'm waiting for a version that will boot before I continue.


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok ill wait. Maybe the next build wont break su. Learned my lesson on the eris about md5 checksums the hard way. I appreciate all y'all devs hard work. Hope it keeps on being fun cuz that's what its all about right.
Casey


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm gonna have to wait until 3G/4G works... I paid premium for a 4G phone with unlimited data, I'm not gonna give that up to be on the latest OS.

More important for me, the cameras must be working. I'm in a custody battle with my parents for my abused nephew (their grandson), I have to take pictures & videos of evidence all the time.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Using shanes find with the first 4 ril files from 902... works on ics! Actually the 901 rils were working that were baked in were working also ! Must not have been much change on radios from 901 to 902?


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I noticed this too. The only thing that is now having trouble is wifi. DHacker was going to fire up 902 to work on it at some point.


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Shane i see you got 902 working on yours too. Are you gonna do the ril trick for 902? Are dt and dhacker going to get 902 in their next?build


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Check the developement thread for all future support. Last night DHacker made a build based off of .902 that had working 3G/4G. It will also work for .901.


----------

